# Systmes > Windows > Windows Vista >  Connecter un lecteur rseau automatiquement au dmarrage

## accrok

Bonjour  tous, je viens vous demander de l'aide car j'ai un petit problme rcurent et qui devient agaant  la longue.
J'ai un Disque dur sur mon deuxime pc et je voudrais m'y connecter automatiquement  sur mon premier pc  son dmarrage sauf que je n'y parvient pas , j'ai bo cocher la case retenir le mots de passe il me faut retaper ce mme mots de passe  chaque dmarrage, ni aurait il pas un moyen pour contourner ce problme ?

Une image vaut mieux qu'un long discours !!!

----------


## accrok

J'ai vu qu'avec le pare feu avanc on pouvait dfinir des rgles spciales et j'ai comme la sensation que c'est possible de faire quelque chose avec !!!

----------


## shawn12

Il n'y a pas de rapport avec le pare-feu.

Tu peux peut tre crer un fichier batch dans le dossier de dmarrage qui cre automatiquement la connexion au lecteur rseau : 
voir l'aide de *net use* :


```
net help use
```

----------


## accrok

ok merci je vais tenter avec ca alors !!!

----------


## accrok

bonjour, bon j'ai regarder et j'ai un peu pousser les investigation  partir de la piste que tu m'as donne, mais n'tant pas trs douer en MS-DOS voila ce que j'ai conclu comme syntaxe du fichier batch :

net use s: \\MonPCdistant\HD /user:MonLogin /password:MonMdp


c'est ca ? ou il manque un truc ? genre pour l'autorun ou est ce qu'il s'xecute tout seul du moment qu'il est placer dans le dossier "dmarrage"?


et ca /PERSISTENT:{yes | no} : , ca sert  quoi ?  dire si le partage est actif toute la session ou toujours pour toutes les nouvelles sessions ?

----------


## wakan

Bonjour



> genre pour l'autorun ou est ce qu'il s'xecute tout seul du moment qu'il est placer dans le dossier "dmarrage"?


Tu peux en effet le copier dans le dossier dmarrage  mon avis c'est le plus pratique pour toi.
Tu as aussi la possibilit de le mettre dans une gpo.
A bientt

----------


## accrok

heureusement que j'ai dit que j'tais dbutant sinon j'imagine mme pas  :;):  lol !!!

je suis tout a fait d'accord avec ce que tu dit, sauf que le gpo je sais pas ce que c'est ce bidulle !!!

----------


## logaiwu

Il arrive parfois sur certains postes que la solution cocher mmoriser le mot de passe ne fonctionne pas, et  moins de crer une nouvelle session pour l'utilisateur, je ne trouvais pas de solution.
J'ai longtemps cherch, voil les 2 solutions que j'ai trouves :

1 - dans HKEY_CURRENT_USER > Network > Z (la lettre qui correspond au lecteur rseau), editer le champ "DeferFlags" et remplacer la valeur courante (0 ou 1 surement) par 4*


2 - Vous allez dans Demarrer->panneau de configuration->Gestion d'identification->Ajouter des informations d'identifications windows.

Dans le champs "Adresse internet ou rseau", entrer "\\votre_serveur"

puis login et password du serveur

les infos seront bien mmorises

si a ne suffit pas, essayer aussi "Ajouter des informations d'identification gnrique"

----------


## bcag2

> J'ai longtemps cherch, voil les 2 solutions que j'ai trouves


Merci, en fait avec la deuxime solutions, on arrive bien au mme rsultat, avoir le _DeferFlags_  4 au lieu de 1 !

Il est  noter qu'il n'y a pas ce problme si vous avez le mme identifiant et mot de passe sur le client et le serveur, auquel cas le registre _UserName_ est  0 au lieu de _NomDuPC\Identifiant_

Test avec un parc windows 7 pro sp1 et un serveur GNU/Linux-Ubuntu-Samba

----------

